# Using ONR in a hard water area.



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

Good morning. 

I live in an area with hard water. 

Could you recommend:

a) What mix of ONR solution to use in the bucket for the normal wash?

b) What mix of ONR solution to use in a 2 litre pump sprayer for pre-wash spray?

c) What mix of ONR solution to use in a 1 litre spray bottle for use as a QD?

Cheers
Paul. :thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Just up a little the dose for washing. I now use 3.5 caps to 10L of water.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

ONR has water softeners in it so use it as normal. I live in a hard water area and have had no issues with it. I use 2.5 caps to 10 litres in a bucket and 2 caps in the spray bottle.


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

Pezza4u said:


> ONR has water softeners in it so use it as normal. I live in a hard water area and have had no issues with it. I use 2.5 caps to 10 litres in a bucket and 2 caps in the spray bottle.


Cheers fella.

How much ONR would a cap be? I ask cos i have a US Gallon so need to measure it out from that.

Paul.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Paul ST-73 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I live in an area with hard water.
> 
> ...


All fully answered here...


----------

